# Friend code database in user cp



## Deleted member 94204 (Mar 15, 2009)

When I try to go to my friend codes in the control panel I get an IPS Driver Error.
It states the following:
CODEIPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (1146): Table 'gbatemp.ibf_fc_templates' doesn't exist

mySQL query error: SELECT ibf_fc_templates.template_id, ibf_fc_templates.name, ibf_fc_entries.member_id FROM ibf_fc_templates LEFT JOIN ibf_fc_entries ON ibf_fc_templates.template_id = ibf_fc_entries.template_id ORDER BY ibf_fc_templates.sort ASC 
Refreshing does nothing. I guess this is tied in with the server change, so just a heads up if you haven't moved it yet.


----------



## unduthegun (Mar 17, 2009)

Yep, seems the friend code database got wiped somehow :/


----------



## Jdbye (Mar 19, 2009)

According to Narin they forgot to reimport it or something... don't remember exactly what he said.
Costello didn't seem to know that it was down.

I wonder why it hasn't been fixed yet?


----------



## GameSoul (Mar 20, 2009)

Lol, no one ever updates the FC database so I'm not surprised.


----------



## Prime (Apr 11, 2009)

Is this problem getting fixed any time?

I still get it.


----------



## Deleted member 94204 (May 5, 2009)

Now it has a different error.

```
IPS Driver Error
There appears to be an error with the database.
You can try to refresh the page by clicking here

The error returned was (1146): Table 'costello_test.ibf_fc_templates' doesn't exist

mySQL query error: SELECT * FROM ibf_fc_entries LEFT JOIN ibf_fc_templates ON ibf_fc_entries.template_id = ibf_fc_templates.template_id WHERE ibf_fc_entries.member_id = 94204 ORDER BY ibf_fc_templates.sort ASC
```
Ethan wishes he had his friend codes back.


----------



## James_Wulfe (Jun 5, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> IPS Driver Error
> There appears to be an error with the database.
> You can try to refresh the page by clicking here
> 
> ...



Same thing for me too. =p

Judging from the error they are just no longer in the database. Could any admin enlighten on if and when they may return?


----------



## jivid321 (Jul 1, 2009)

No one ever puts in the new games anyway.

No one cares about the friend code database


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 3, 2009)

We're still aware of the issue but are busy with other things that take priority at the moment I'm afraid. Sorry about this!


----------



## MissingNo._ (Jul 8, 2009)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> We're still aware of the issue but are busy with other things that take priority at the moment I'm afraid. Sorry about this!



Such as?

And I want my friend codes online here too.  I don't want to use the other websites'.


----------



## shaunj66 (Jul 8, 2009)

[BnC said:
			
		

> Mitchell]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nosey!

Topic closed. We'll alert people when it's back online.


----------

